# Necesito el mejor distorsionador de guitarra



## metalexis (Mar 10, 2007)

Holas, soy nuevo acá y necesito de su ayuda, lo que sucede es que hice este distorsionador fuzz para guitarra http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm y no me gustó porque tiene muy poca distorcion, tal vez me equivoqué en algo o tal vez un distorsionador fuzz es así por que la verdad no se que significa que sea fuzz, en fin; necesito que alguien me recomiende un distorsionador que haya hecho y que funcione y que realmente tenga mucha distorsión, el mejor!

Yo tengo un RP50 DigiTech y hace poco escuché un Zoom no recuerdo que modelo y la diferencia es infinita, el sonido del Zoom es mil veces mejor, ¿habrá alguna forma de arreglar el DigiTech? Espero que aclaren mis dudas, de ante mano gracias.

Saludos 
Buenisimo el foro


----------



## pavlo641 (Mar 11, 2007)

Mirate esta pagina, vas a encontrar esquemas y explicaciones de un monton de efectos www.pisotones.com . Salu2


----------



## metalexis (Mar 11, 2007)

Gracias, parece que estos si funcionan quiero hacer el distorcion+, ¿pavlo641 tu hiciste alguno? o alguien ha hecho alguno y ¿ha funcionado?

Saludos gente


----------



## pavlo641 (Mar 11, 2007)

Conosco mucha gente de otro foro que los han hecho y les anduvo a la perfeccion, yo no he hecho el Distorsion+ pero me encantaria ya que tiene ese sonido setentero que me encanta y le da mucho cuerpo y color al sonido. Salu2


----------



## metalexis (Mar 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias lo voy a hacer y les cuento como me fué.


----------



## MarianoTer (Mar 13, 2007)

Yo lo estaba por armar para usar de preamp para mi bajo, cuanto te costó en componentes?


----------



## pavlo641 (Mar 14, 2007)

MarianoTer dijo:
			
		

> Yo lo estaba por armar para usar de preamp para mi bajo, cuanto te costó en componentes?



Si quieres un buen previo para bajo, aca te dejo el link de uno de fender, el BassBoy http://runoffgroove.com/flipster.html. El previo/distorsion de Pablin es mas para guitarra y te cortara los preciosos graves del bajo. Si quieres distorsion para bajo mirate este pedal, tienen muestras de sonido tambien en la pagina http://topopiccione.atspace.com/PJ08EHBassBalls.html.
Salu2


----------



## fedealma (Jun 9, 2008)

hola si quieres una distorcion bien metalera te recomiendo que armes el guvnor que esta en la pagina generalguitargadget. te recomiendo este porque tiene un selector de clip para tener 2 tipos de distorciones 1 con leds(la original) y la otra con diodos (mas brillosa)


----------



## Matías (Jun 26, 2008)

hola, mira yo eh armado ya 2 pedales de generalguitargadget y funcionan de maravillas. Lo mejor dr todo es que tienes todo lo que necesita, elementos, circuitos, pcb.....prueba. Hasta ahora hice un tremolo y un bluesbreaker.


----------



## electro-man (Jun 28, 2008)

si quieres una buena distorsion para tocar solos de heavy metal debes tener un amplificador a tubos como un soldano o un mesa boogie si o si y porsupuesto una buena guitarra con buenas capsulas (emg, dimarzio, seymour duncan, las activas son las mejores) pero si solo quieres riffear a lo megadeth, metallica, etc..... hacete el dr. boogie es un emulador del mesa boogie double rectifier, te apuesto que se la gana al rp, el zoom, el guv`nor juntos, lo bueno es que tiene muy buena definicion, se silencia si se deja de tocar para evitar los acoples, 6 perillas de control, excelente y me atrevo a decir que es mejor que el metalzone de boss.
lo malo es que funciona con transistores fet j201, si los pillas facil tienes suerte pero de que existen lo hay, lo bueno es que los fets funcionan muy parecido a los tubos por ende el sonido es bueno.
Yo lo arme y lejos es mi favorito (he armado varios otros) .
ai quieres saber mas de esto metete a :
www.plexilandia.cl/foro/index.php 
aprende porque hay mucho ahi   
nota:el pedal es un poco complejo de hacer, se requiere practica, puedes armarte cosas antes para practicar.
participa en el foro son buena onda
saludos


----------



## luis vera (Jul 4, 2008)

Porque no pruebas armando el Rat que aparece en: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=92&Itemid=26
Es un buen efecto.

Les adjunto una foto de prototipo.
Saludos
Luis Vera


----------



## tonygtguitar (Oct 7, 2008)

pive, tenes que armarte el dr booguie, yo lo arme y va del carajo, los fet j201 son faciles de encontrar,
te aseguro loco que no te estoy mandando fruta


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola amigo, espero que sigas mirando el post. Te recomiendo encarecidamente que busques el tubereamer en www.tonepad.com yo lo hice y suena demasiao, pero demasiao bien. Es el mas "cremoso-sustaineado y preseteable" que puedas imaginarte.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 20, 2008)

hola,, me interesa mucho armar el dr. boogie
alguien me puede mandar el enlace de donde sacarlo?
muchas gracias


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 21, 2008)

Hola Manu, te paso el esquema. Está bueno, pero insisto: tubereamer de www.tonepad.com (no hay con qué darle)


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 21, 2008)

Manu: me olvidé de decirte que los trim se regulan a 4.5V, yo los suprimí y probé dividir la tensión con dos R de 3k3  entre + y masa , y un electrolítico con el + al medio de las resistecias y el negativo a masa. De ese punto medio salen 4.5 volt (si regulaste bien la fuente a 9V). En síntesis hice un divisor de voltaje, bah... Te pido disculpas por lo elemental de la explicación, pero desconozco cómo estás de ducho en el tema. Y además las mínimas variaciones que te permiten los trim prestan una función muy dudosa, ya que (podés comprobarlo por vos mismo, poco antes de los 4.5V y muy poco después, el sonido es una lata. Suerte con eso.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 21, 2008)

necesito un distorcionador que sea bien metalero y que no sea muy dificil de armar, y por supuesto que se pueda regular la distorcion


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 21, 2008)

de cuanto es el electrolitico que pusiste en medio de las 2 resistencias?


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 22, 2008)

Acá te dejo el diagrama del divisor.


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 22, 2008)

*Manu_sonata*: me había olvidado de pasarte el diy del *tube screamer 9*, acá te lo subo como pdf.


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 22, 2008)

*manu_sonata*: en el caso puntual del dr. boogie, tenes un cap. ahí nomás en la entrada de los 9V, de 100 microfar., podés aprovecharlo perfectamente y poner a continuación la dos R de 2K2.


----------



## Van halen (Dic 22, 2008)

la pashe 90 es lo mejor sonido bien ochentoso


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 22, 2008)

gatomambo, te podrias tomar la molestia de copiarme en algun lado los componentes?
porque hay muchos que no los entiendo :S


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 23, 2008)

No problem, te los subo en breve. Decime si fué bien el tema del divisor.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 23, 2008)

me fui mas por el lado del tube screamer pq me parecio un poco mas interesante y mas facil,
estare esperando la lista de materiales


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 23, 2008)

Si, ni dudarlo. Es mil veces mejor opción. Y creeme que suena de la remil%&=%$&/&Ç*^.


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 26, 2008)

Acá subo un jpg con todos los datos (la fuente es www.tonepad.com)


----------



## FavioS35 (Oct 21, 2009)

¿el mejor distorsionador?...,  eso es relativo para cualquier guitarrista...., debes definir.., "con mas distorsion" o "brilloso", cada pedal tiene un sonido caracteristico...., en lo personal , yo uso el "overdrive" de mi twin Fender, en 2 o 3, y pongo un distortion Boss., .. tambien, en 2 o 3.., al combinar ambos, el sonido es formidable, lo q buscan algunos guitarristas...., de heavy o grunge...., arma cualquier circuito de pedal de distorion, y haz otro de ovedrive, y luego colocalos en serie y experimenta ..., =)

ahh, hay un a pagina, donde algunos guitarristas de renombre tienen su "setup"..., la pagina es " www.guitargeek.com " ., ahi fijate como combinan los efectos... los guitarristas de distintas bandas, como Limp Bizkit o PearJam, y algunos solistas como Eric Johnson o Satriani


----------



## PEBE (Feb 8, 2010)

yo tambien tengo el DigitechRP50 y lo que pasa e que suena muy "artificial" la verdad no me gusta mucho


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 16, 2010)

FavioS35 dijo:


> ¿el mejor distorsionador?..., eso es relativo para cualquier guitarrista....,


 
Eso es cierto, pero si queres algo GROSO conseguite el dual rectifier de Messa Boogie, es lo mejor que hay para guitarra.


----------



## FavioS35 (May 10, 2010)

jajajaa.., eso es muy caro por aqui.., ademas hablabamos de "efectos" de distorsion , etc etc etc


----------



## maty87free (May 18, 2010)

El rat distorsion! lo usaba Jimmy Page. pero va en gustos te recomiendo que selecciones algunas canciones con distos de tu agrado y luego investigues cual dist te gusta. En www.tonepad.com hay gran cantidad de circuitos, no se q tanto funcionan. Un detalle de la pagina es q te dice aprox el grado de dificultadad, t da un pdf con circuito, lista de materiales y las pistas para el pcb. Suerte con eso.
Estoy tratando de publicar una duda sobre el rat q hice de esa pagina pero no sé como :s


----------



## athenas22 (Jun 29, 2010)

mil disculpas si ya habra preguntado esto, algueinte tiene el diagrama y pcb del dr booguie? muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2010)

Googleá un poco, que ese está por tonepad.com o generalguitargadgets, si no me equivoco.

Saludos


----------



## athenas22 (Jun 30, 2010)

gracias cacho ya lo encontre!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 26, 2010)

yo creo que con conectar un boster logras que cualquier distorsionador se sature más rápido llevando a distorsiones más altas, yo hice un MXR Dis+ de tonepad con un uA741 y LEDs y suena genial a mi gusto, no se distorsiona super pesado por que lo uso a 24V (la fuente directa del amplificador que estoy construyendo XD) en lugar de baterías de 9V pero el sonido simplemente cruje justo como me gusta creo que lo voy a usar de preamp y solo construyo un ecualizador para mi ampli por que la dinámica convidada con el control de volumen de la guitarra es perfecta permitiéndome pasar del sonido distorsionado a uno más limpio con solo bajarle al volumen de la guitarra.

¿alguien me dice como hacer un Metal Zone o algún otro dist que tenga un refuerzo en graves igual o más profundo?
No me gusta el sonido del bajo por que hace que me sienta enfermo (por las frecuencias bajas a alto volumen me dan nauseas) pero si me gusta como se refuerza la señal en bajos de la guitarra en el Boss Metal Zone MT-2


----------



## darko (Dic 8, 2010)

Yo te recomiendo el dr booguie, no conozco pedal diy con más graves que este aquí te dejo un vídeo con una demostración, es impresionante como suena, bien metalero!! a mi personalmente es el pedal que mas me gusta, dado que yo hago death metal, este seria un pedal ideal.






Ahí tienes el vídeo de demostración, espero que te guste.


----------



## guillegm (Dic 8, 2010)

Yo je hice un clon del krank distortus maximus publicado aquí y la verdad es que me he quedado  Se llama Metal Massacre.
Tenia el metal zone 2, y lo voy a jubilar, este pedal suena muy  bien, hoy he ensayado con la  banda y me ha gustado un montón el sonido. Es distorsión metalera pero las notas se entienden muy bien, no como el metal massacre que ensucia demasiado.

Aquí una demo:






En el link esta la pcb, lista componentes, etc...

Saludos


----------



## Racingtucu (Dic 16, 2011)

Buenas tardes..!! una preg.. Alguien armo el tube screamer?? si es asi.. que tal le funciono?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2011)

El TS anda bien, y está posteado por todos lados en la red y creo que acá en el foro también. Es difícil que no te funcione.

Armalo, que anda.
Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------

